# Inland Empire So Cal Vintage Ride and music fest



## old hotrod (Feb 22, 2013)

Throwing this out there, 11am March 9, ride from Upland Memorial Park to Claremont Colleges for the Latino Rockabilly Festival along the Pacific Bike Path.


----------



## old hotrod (Feb 24, 2013)

Just a bump to keep it on the radar


----------



## old hotrod (Feb 27, 2013)

Bumpin it back up...


----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 27, 2013)

are we going?


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 27, 2013)

Might be able to make it...


----------



## old hotrod (Feb 27, 2013)

Here is a link to the facebook page for the event...
https://www.facebook.com/#!/events/411148378968852/


----------



## okozzy (Feb 28, 2013)

Who's organizing the ride?



old hotrod said:


> Throwing this out there, 11am March 9, ride from Upland Memorial Park to Claremont Colleges for the Latino Rockabilly Festival along the Pacific Bike Path.


----------



## old hotrod (Feb 28, 2013)

Uh, me, the original poster...


----------



## old hotrod (Mar 5, 2013)

Bumpinitup again...ride this sat...


----------



## old hotrod (Mar 8, 2013)

Watching the weather...rain is supposed to stop for the festival so fingers are crossed...


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 8, 2013)

Cool. Looks like I'll have at least 4 others rollin' out with me. See you there.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Mar 8, 2013)

*I am planning on being @ the ride*

We will see you tomorrow -- Ride Vintage - Frank


----------



## old hotrod (Mar 9, 2013)

Weather is trying to clear, no rain but a little cool...perfect riding weather...


----------

